# procedure during Observation Care



## avrilw (Sep 13, 2011)

We have a patient who was admitted to Observation care on 8/2/11. They had a procedure with a global period on the same day. The procedure (46040) and Initial Observation (99219) were paid but the Subsequent Observation (99225) on 8/3/11 as well as the Observation Discharge (99217) on 8/4/11 were denied as part of the global. Can we bill the 99225 and 99217 after a procedure and expect pay or should we not be billing for those?


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 16, 2011)

*Global*

All E/M services performed during the global period are included in the reimbursement for the procedure, UNLESS totally unrelated to the procedure. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mgord (Sep 30, 2011)

what if the procedure is a stent placement that has a zero-day global? Can you then bill for the subsequent day after the procedure (stent placement)? If so should you use the 99217 since they are being DC'd?


----------

